# How funny is this



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OH MY GOODNESS!!!! HAHAHAHAH is that Tilly!!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Lol. 
No looks like her but a friend but the pic up on Facebook. Couldn't stop laughing😄😄


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Sorry to be a spoilsport, but I don't agree with that


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

ali-s.j. said:


> Sorry to be a spoilsport, but I don't agree with that


Ur right Ali I wouldn't agree with it either if i saw some one doing it in a park id freak😡
but I wonder is it pic edited. 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

I had echo on a tier swi.g a couple of weeks ago. we did it a couple of times as she kept trying to get on herself.


----------



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy (Mar 12, 2012)

That is so funny!!!! My poor pup gets put in pirate boat and down our slide by my little ones, she always has her tail wagging and loves it!!!


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Jeanie said:


> Ur right Ali I wouldn't agree with it either if i saw some one doing it in a park id freak😡
> but I wonder is it pic edited.
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, think I'd have something to say if I saw it. But Jeanie I think you are right i think it is edited.
1. The head seems placed wrong, to far to the right, if it was moving its head you'd expect some twisting of the collar but there is none.
2. There is a lot of blurring around the edges of the head, while there is some around the body and arms it's not as much as round the head.
3. The body it's self appears odd, I'm only going from poppy but there seems to be a lot of fur above the swing thing I'm sure you would expect it to be thinner or more bear skin as it got down to you know where.
4. Look at the swing behind and the distance to the ground, now look at the dogs hind legs the appear a bit to long?
5. Th overall proportions of the body don't appear very dog like
6. The tail is hanging bellow the swing. I'm sure if you pick up a dog its tail would go up and along it's back and so would stick out the top of the swing

My guess is some one in a furry suit on a swing and someone has photoshopped (quite badly) a Cockapoos head in to the picture.


Simon (Sherlock) and Poppy(Batdog)


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Funny though, Simon - I am glad it was a photoshopped image, mind you - it would not have been comfy sitting on its tail like that lol.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Salfordnurse said:


> I agree, think I'd have something to say if I saw it. But Jeanie I think you are right i think it is edited.
> 1. The head seems placed wrong, to far to the right, if it was moving its head you'd expect some twisting of the collar but there is none.
> 2. There is a lot of blurring around the edges of the head, while there is some around the body and arms it's not as much as round the head.
> 3. The body it's self appears odd, I'm only going from poppy but there seems to be a lot of fur above the swing thing I'm sure you would expect it to be thinner or more bear skin as it got down to you know where.
> ...


Phew....... Thanks for confirming that for me Simon. I was questioning myself last night for laughing 😳😳😳

I did think that the body was a bit long😄


Jeanie x


----------



## Jon Buoy (Sep 3, 2011)

Unlike Simon, I don't think that it has been photo-shopped. The blurring around the head and the alignment of the head is more likely because the dog is wriggling to get out.

I'm not a great fan of people trying to humanise their dogs like this. I know that everyone's different, but I'd much prefer to see pictures of dogs running around behaving like dogs rather than in supposedly humorous outfits or situations.


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Can I ask where you got that picture? I know that dog!! And you are from the UK right? The dog lives in Ontario, Canada! That is quite a distance for that picture to travel! It is most definitely not a photoshopped picture!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Scarlett said:


> Can I ask where you got that picture? I know that dog!! And you are from the UK right? The dog lives in Ontario, Canada! That is quite a distance for that picture to travel! It is most definitely not a photoshopped picture!


Wow, what a coincidence. Hope it is a happy dog that enjoys swinging, and isn't made to perform? It doesn't take much for a photo to go 'viral' these days, so maybe not that surprising that it has found its way onto an international cockapoo forum.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh really I'm from Ireland and some body put it up on face book. Think it was on a site called funny pics dogs. I'll try and get the link there😄


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Ok so just went on facebook and if ur a member it's a page called "funny pictures" the fella who's page I took it from got it off that site. 

Does this make sense. ?😊


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Of course it does, Jean


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Wow! It is incredible how fast things spread online, I shouldn't really be surprised lol This dog weighs 85 pounds! It is the biggest cockapoo I have ever seen! But I will say that it is definitely very loved and is not made to perform tricks all of the time.


----------

